
Tolkien’s Guide to Contemporary Politics - howard941
https://unherd.com/2019/04/what-tolkien-teaches-us-about-power/
======
skmurphy
Best line: "I’m not saying that Mark Zuckerberg is Sauron, just that the
business model of Mordor isn’t entirely unknown in Silicon Valley."

